# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Rubrique forum jeux de société

## tenshu

Bonjour,

Je me fais le porte parole de la communauté des joueurs sur table du forum pour porter la requête suivante :

Nous souhaiterions *disposer d'une rubrique du forum dédiée aux jeux de société*.

Il est clair que le nombre de membres intéressés par le sujet a, à l'image des jeux de société eux même, fortement progressé au fur et à mesure des années.
Je pense pas qu'il soit utile de faire la démonstration de l'intérêt sur ce site étant donné que le magazine Canard PC lui même publie des articles sur le sujet dans la rubrique Canard Dé.
Canard dé que l'ont peut d'ailleurs retrouver sur Le Coin du Jeu, site émanant directement de la communauté du forum.

En faisant une petite liste des topics liés au sujet, ça ne serait pas de trop :

Général (qui en est à sa v3)
Les Jeux d'rôles
Les Jeux de société en Kickstarter, pledge mon z'ami, pledge ! 
Le topic des figurines
Le topic de l'Uber Canards' GamerZ CLub, pour organiser des parties irl (ou pas) et trouver du canard joueur 
 leTopic d'Une semaine Un Jeu pour lire des avis de canard
 Le topic des Trading Cartes à la Magic et autres
 Le topic des compte rendus de parties
 Le topic du jeux de société dématérialisé qui peut fâcher des canards
Le topic où ça joue à Battlestar sur le forum
Le topic où ça joue à Endeavor sur le forum
Le topic du SdA JCE
...

Nous pensons que cela permettrait de mieux échanger sur le sujet, en effet aujourd'hui ouvrir un nouveau topic dédié par exemple à un jeu en particulier, c'est risquer le voir disparaitre de la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité.

Est-ce que vous pourriez accéder à notre demande ?

Merci d'avance  ::lol::

----------


## L'invité

Moi je dis oui.  ::lol::

----------


## Manfroid

Oh oui

----------


## Yves Signal

Je dis oui également, sans vouloir concurrencer des sites comme Tric Trac (pour ne citer qu'eux), on a une bonne petite communauté active sur cpc aujourd'hui.
Pour des raisons évidentes de lisibilité, et de visibilité ça me paraît être une excellente idée.

----------


## deathdigger

Je dis non  :Cigare: 



















Juste pour faire chier mon monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Je dis non 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey c'est ma réplique ça !  :Angry: 
Cette idée c'est
De.
La.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Carrément pour !

Y'a même un topic où on joue à Endeavor, alors hein, bon.  ::P:

----------


## deathdigger

> Hey c'est ma réplique ça ! 
> Cette idée c'est
> De.
> La.


Trop lent petit scarabée
 :Cocolol:

----------


## Woshee

J'en veux !  ::lol::

----------


## Dyce

Je suis pour également.

----------


## Sub4

Miam miam! Mangez-en!

----------


## znokiss

Pour moi c'est non. De la même façon que lorsqu'on parlait d'une section dédiée aux jeux de gestion pointus à la Paradox...

Certes oui, un sous-forum dédié, c'est pratique pour tout regrouper et se retrouver entre adeptes. 

Mais pensez donc au forumeur lambda, celui qui scrolle un peu au pif canard café pour passer le temps, qui baguenaude ça et là entre le topic de la bouffe en poudre, celui des montres ou tiens, cet étrange et attirant forum des comptes rendus...

Ce forumeur lambda, a-t-on la moindre chance de le voir passer si on déporteregroupe tout dans une sectesous-section dédiée ? Eh bien en vérité je vous le dis, la réponse est non mes amis. Le mec, il ira checker la muscu ou la moto mais le jeu de société, il en aura rien à foutre et ne saura même pas que ça existe.

tenshu, tu parles du risque de voir "disparaître un topic dans la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité", ça m'étonnerais. Il y a moyen d'indéxer tous les topics JdS en OP du topic principal (qui lui remonte quasi toutes les heures) et les outils du fofo (abonnement) permettent aux intéressés de rester informé. 
Par exemple, tu prends le topic Deus Ex, bien documenté et ultra-utile, même s'il plonge parfois au tréfond des pages, il suffit d'un post ou d'une info pour y voir rappliquer fissa les gens intéressés.

Donc voilà, pour continuer à attirer les amateurs et passionnés autant que les béophytes et autres néotiens, je suis contre ce regroupement en sous-section.

----------


## L'invité

> Pour moi c'est non. De la même façon que lorsqu'on parlait d'une section dédiée aux jeux de gestion pointus à la Paradox...
> 
> Certes oui, un sous-forum dédié, c'est pratique pour tout regrouper et se retrouver entre adeptes. 
> 
> Mais pensez donc au forumeur lambda, celui qui scrolle un peu au pif canard café pour passer le temps, qui baguenaude ça et là entre le topic de la bouffe en poudre, celui des montres ou tiens, cet étrange et attirant forum des comptes rendus...
> 
> Ce forumeur lambda, a-t-on la moindre chance de le voir passer si on déporteregroupe tout dans une sectesous-section dédiée ? Eh bien en vérité je vous le dis, la réponse est non mes amis. Le mec, il ira checker la muscu ou la moto mais le jeu de société, il en aura rien à foutre et ne saura même pas que ça existe.
> 
> tenshu, tu parles du risque de voir "disparaître un topic dans la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité", ça m'étonnerais. Il y a moyen d'indéxer tous les topics JdS en OP du topic principal (qui lui remonte quasi toutes les heures) et les outils du fofo (abonnement) permettent aux intéressés de rester informé. 
> ...


Ca posera pas de problème si le sous forum est en page d’accueil (façon canard café, bas gros poing, etc.) du forum. Ce sont les sous forum dans des sous forum (façon jeu vidéo console portable, Fallout etc.) qui ont aucune visibilité et que tout le monde ignore.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'avoue, ce serait une bonne idée.
+1

----------


## Anonyme866

> Je dis oui également, sans vouloir concurrencer des sites comme Tric Trac (pour ne citer qu'eux), on a une bonne petite communauté active sur cpc aujourd'hui.
> Pour des raisons évidentes de lisibilité, et de visibilité ça me paraît être une excellente idée.


Tout à fait. L'activité de TT regroupant un nombre faramineux de joueurs de toutes la francophonie, ça en devient indigeste. Ici, sur CPC, il y a moyen d'avoir le bon dosage entre l'anonymat d'usine d'un forum tentaculaire et le forum intimiste mais mort d'une assos' de quartier.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui de oui de oui. En plus il y a déjà des gros membres très actifs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Crayle

Je rejoins Znokiss pour les histoires de visibilité dans canard café, mais d'un autre côté on commence à avoir un paquet de topics différents et en dehors du topic général, les autres se retrouvent vite paumés...




> Y'a même un topic où on joue à Endeavor, alors hein, bon.


Sans oublier celui où on ne joue pas vraiment à Zombies.

----------


## Emile Gravier

+1 comme tous ceux du dessus !

----------


## Harvester

Je suis pour aussi !

----------


## Anonyme871

Pulzun, comme mes kamarades.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Pareil  ::):

----------


## Lokamayadon

> Pour moi c'est non. De la même façon que lorsqu'on parlait d'une section dédiée aux jeux de gestion pointus à la Paradox...
> 
> Certes oui, un sous-forum dédié, c'est pratique pour tout regrouper et se retrouver entre adeptes. 
> 
> Mais pensez donc au forumeur lambda, celui qui scrolle un peu au pif canard café pour passer le temps, qui baguenaude ça et là entre le topic de la bouffe en poudre, celui des montres ou tiens, cet étrange et attirant forum des comptes rendus...
> 
> Ce forumeur lambda, a-t-on la moindre chance de le voir passer si on déporteregroupe tout dans une sectesous-section dédiée ? Eh bien en vérité je vous le dis, la réponse est non mes amis. Le mec, il ira checker la muscu ou la moto mais le jeu de société, il en aura rien à foutre et ne saura même pas que ça existe.
> 
> tenshu, tu parles du risque de voir "disparaître un topic dans la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité", ça m'étonnerais. Il y a moyen d'indéxer tous les topics JdS en OP du topic principal (qui lui remonte quasi toutes les heures) et les outils du fofo (abonnement) permettent aux intéressés de rester informé. 
> ...


Les "sous-forums" de Canard Café, c'est pas juste des tags ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

+1  :B):

----------


## DarkHope

Ca serait bien pratique. Et si ça passe, la prochaine étape c'est de faire des tests de jeux de société dans le magazine CPC, ça pourrait être marrant (comment ça c'est pas le sujet ?).

----------


## Amnorian

Plus un également

----------


## Lokamayadon

> Ca serait bien pratique. Et si ça passe, la prochaine étape c'est de faire des tests de jeux de société dans le magazine CPC, ça pourrait être marrant (comment ça c'est pas le sujet ?).


Ou un nouveau magazine, Canard Société ?

----------


## Jack Pervert

Vote pour. 

Section de "Jeu en Société" regroupant Jeu de société / Jeu de Rôle / Wargame me parait bien dans l'air du temps.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> Sans oublier celui où on ne joue pas vraiment à Zombies.


En effet.  :^_^:

----------


## Hideo

> Ca serait bien pratique. Et si ça passe, la prochaine étape c'est de faire des tests de jeux de société dans le magazine CPC, ça pourrait être marrant (comment ça c'est pas le sujet ?).


Ils en font déjà. 

+1

----------


## Ashraam

+1 évidemment. Avec un peu plus de Canard Dé dans les prochains numéros  ::):

----------


## tenshu

> ...


Ton point de vu se défend.
Je sais pas trop quoi opposer, y'a des avantages aux deux approches.

Perso je pensais à une rubrique comme jeux video PC / jeux consoles, un truc visible quoi.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je plussois également, d'autant que sur les plus de 200 topics auxquels je suis abonné ceux liés aux jeux de plateau et jeux de rôle font clairement partie des plus dynamiques, particulièrement si on considère qu'ils se présentent comme des topics généralistes.

----------


## Aghora

> Pour moi c'est non. De la même façon que lorsqu'on parlait d'une section dédiée aux jeux de gestion pointus à la Paradox...
> 
> Certes oui, un sous-forum dédié, c'est pratique pour tout regrouper et se retrouver entre adeptes. 
> 
> Mais pensez donc au forumeur lambda, celui qui scrolle un peu au pif canard café pour passer le temps, qui baguenaude ça et là entre le topic de la bouffe en poudre, celui des montres ou tiens, cet étrange et attirant forum des comptes rendus...
> 
> Ce forumeur lambda, a-t-on la moindre chance de le voir passer si on déporteregroupe tout dans une sectesous-section dédiée ? Eh bien en vérité je vous le dis, la réponse est non mes amis. Le mec, il ira checker la muscu ou la moto mais le jeu de société, il en aura rien à foutre et ne saura même pas que ça existe.
> 
> tenshu, tu parles du risque de voir "disparaître un topic dans la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité", ça m'étonnerais. Il y a moyen d'indéxer tous les topics JdS en OP du topic principal (qui lui remonte quasi toutes les heures) et les outils du fofo (abonnement) permettent aux intéressés de rester informé. 
> ...


D'accord avec zno, je vote contre.

----------


## Jack Pervert

Question bête, un topic ne peux pas être dans deux sections à la fois?

Ça résoudrait le soucis

----------


## Ouamdu

+1 avec un topic dédié à la peinture de figurines, et pas au fluff et aux tribulations financières de games workshop dont je me contrefiche.

----------


## L'invité

Ouep on va pouvoir séparer quelque topic : faire un topic peinture et un gw.
Faire un topic jdr et un topic compte rendu de parties.
Etc.

----------


## Anonyme866

Je ne pense pas que la découverte des sujets de jeux de société soit limité par le biais du hasard au gré des passage dans la rubrique générale de Canard Café. Certains y sont venus car ils l'ont cherché, d'autres car ils en ont lu l'évocation sur un sujet ou dans une signature. Je pense que c'est un faux problème. Au contraire, une sous section, vivante et conviviale, sera plus attrayante.

----------


## eKaps

Tout à fait pour aussi  ::):

----------


## Dyce

Bon, j'ai fais du lobbying dans les topics concernant les Jeux....ca a le mérite de les faire remonter si le mag souhaite les recenser  ::P: 

Et maintenant, je risque de passer pour un bot  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouep on va pouvoir séparer quelque topic : faire un topic peinture et un gw.
> Faire un topic jdr et un topic compte rendu de parties.
> Etc.


Après si on nous accorde un sous forum, a nous de faire correctement le boulot pour séparer proprement les différents topics. Voir upgrader certains canards en modos dans cette partie spécifique  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Je ne pense pas que la découverte des sujets de jeux de société soit limité par le biais du hasard au gré des passage dans la rubrique générale de Canard Café. Certains y sont venus car ils l'ont cherché, d'autres car ils en ont lu l'évocation sur un sujet ou dans une signature. Je pense que c'est un faux problème. Au contraire, une sous section, vivante et conviviale, sera plus attrayante.


Bon je me plierai à la décision de la majorité de toute façon.

----------


## Benav

Je vote pour moi aussi.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Oui, et j'y annonce un topic dédié X-Wing / Armada / Imperial Assault

----------


## Rekka

Idem je vote pour!

----------


## Thigr

Je vote pour également.

----------


## jeanba

> Pour moi c'est non. De la même façon que lorsqu'on parlait d'une section dédiée aux jeux de gestion pointus à la Paradox...
> 
> Certes oui, un sous-forum dédié, c'est pratique pour tout regrouper et se retrouver entre adeptes. 
> 
> Mais pensez donc au forumeur lambda, celui qui scrolle un peu au pif canard café pour passer le temps, qui baguenaude ça et là entre le topic de la bouffe en poudre, celui des montres ou tiens, cet étrange et attirant forum des comptes rendus...
> 
> Ce forumeur lambda, a-t-on la moindre chance de le voir passer si on déporteregroupe tout dans une sectesous-section dédiée ? Eh bien en vérité je vous le dis, la réponse est non mes amis. Le mec, il ira checker la muscu ou la moto mais le jeu de société, il en aura rien à foutre et ne saura même pas que ça existe.
> 
> tenshu, tu parles du risque de voir "disparaître un topic dans la masse sans pouvoir développer de visibilité", ça m'étonnerais. Il y a moyen d'indéxer tous les topics JdS en OP du topic principal (qui lui remonte quasi toutes les heures) et les outils du fofo (abonnement) permettent aux intéressés de rester informé. 
> ...


Le forumeur lambda prend connaissance d'un sujet via le bouton "quoi de neuf", ce qui ne changerait rien.
Une chatte ne retrouverait pas ses petits dans la section "canard café" qui est beaucoup trop fournie.
Je suis pour, ayant cherché assez longtemps des topics jeux de société "ciblés".
Par exemple :"quoi de neuf" : sujet sur les jeux de sociétés : je clique, je remonte d'un niveau et j'ai toutes les discussions sur les jeux de société à portée de click.

----------


## xarfu

J'y suis favorable également.

----------


## Frypolar

Je transmets aux êtres supérieurs. Je vous préviens, si la réponse est _Soon_™ il faudra être patient. Le sous-forum électronique par exemple ça commence à faire quelques années que la réponse est oui  ::siffle:: 




> Le forumeur lambda prend connaissance d'un sujet via le bouton "quoi de neuf", ce qui ne changerait rien.
> Une chatte ne retrouverait pas ses petits dans la section "canard café" qui est beaucoup trop fournie.
> Je suis pour, ayant cherché assez longtemps des topics jeux de société "ciblés".


Je crois que je me suis servi de ce bouton moins de 10 fois depuis que je suis là. Je ne sais pas s’il est si utilisé que ça.

----------


## fenrhir

Vu le scope, pour l'instant, je suis partagé entre l'avis général plutôt "oui" et l'avis de znokiss.
Pour moi, un simple épinglé avec un titre explicite suffirait.

----------


## Jack Pervert

Soon... Bienvenue dans CPC : Dangerous  ::ninja::

----------


## Nnexxus

+1 !

Est-ce qu'un sous-forum sous forme de "tag" comme [Loisirs], [Société] etc... dans le canard café serait un compromis acceptable pour ceux qui craignent une perte de visibilité ?
Les canards qui se baladent directement dans le café verraient les sujets au milieu des autres. Et ceux qui sont intéressés juste par les JdS naviguent directement dans le tag, accessible par le petit lien sur la page d'accueil juste en dessous du café.

----------


## SeanRon

+1
ça serai bien sympa.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

A fond pour !

----------


## -Cornelius-

Je suis pour !  :;):

----------


## Djal

Ce serait bien utile.

----------


## tenshu

> Je transmets aux êtres supérieurs. Je vous préviens, si la réponse est _Soon_™ il faudra être patient.


Merci pour la transmission  :;): 

J'espère que ça se fera  ::lol::

----------


## reveur81

Je suis pour !

----------


## Medjes

> Oui de oui de oui. En plus il y a déjà des gros membres très actifs.

----------


## Flad

> 


Gaffe, il a 69ans cette année lui aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Dyce

Quelques échos, rumeurs, retours provenant des hautes sphères ???

----------


## Anonyme866

Comme pour ta livraison, tu es trop pressé. Tu vas te chopper un ulcère si tu attends une création rapide. Ce que dit Frypolar sur les délais de décision puis d’exécution est on ne peut plus réel... c'est pas vraiment une blague.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Douze jours... on est plutôt en forme sur ce coup!  :^_^: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/144-Canard-D%C3%A9

----------


## Harvester

*se pince*

----------


## Anonyme866

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Eh bien messieurs les admins un grand "Merci !".

----------


## Frypolar

> Bien que virtuel, je pense que ça pourrait avoir sa place :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/83...artes-partout-!
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...n-brouzoufs%29
> 
> Faudrait voir avec les utilisateurs de ces sujets...


Vu que ce sont des jeux vidéos il vaudrait mieux les laisser dans la section jv non ? Pour les modérateurs ce n’est pas visible mais ils peuvent vous coller des baffes, ne vous en faites pas  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

Wow une place de choix en plus  ::o: 

Merci pour cet espace !

----------


## Crayle

Quelle rapidité, merci beaucoup !

----------

